# Angler in Bedrängnis



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (18. Dezember 2019)

Bedauernswert ist der derjenige der pathologisch von einer Ideologie besessen ist. Nicht nur für den Betroffenen selbst, sondern vielmehr für sein Umfeld und die Gesellschaft die unter dem rastlosen Ideologiebesessenen leidet.


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2019)

Allein hier im AB sind mehrere Petras und co. unter Fakenamen unterwegs,auch lassen sie Programme laufen um gewisse Dinge zu suchen.

Auf lange Sicht werden wir wohl aber verlieren ,ausser es ändert sich was in sachen Gegenwind. Das Ziel gewisser Gegner bis 2025 das Jagen und Angeln per Gesetz aus Tierschutz bla bla.... zu verbieten wird ehrgeizig angestrebt.. 

Und was Haferbeck macht (Einschleusen) können auch andere wie zb Jäger und Angler,ist zwar oft nen Ritt auf Messersschneide aber es geht......besonders wenn man Frauen hat die da mitwirken und sich trotzdem von einem Angler/Jäger beim Bügeln und Wäsche wegräumen helfen lassen,so ist man immer auf dem neusten Stand...... 

lg


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Haferbeck schmeißt so oft wie möglich mit soviel Dreck wie möglich. Irgendwas wird schon hängen bleiben. Nicht umsonst werden direkt nach den Anzeigen Pressemeldungen verfasst. Diese sind Petas schärfstes Schwert. Wir Angler hängen da hinterher.



Dieser Haferbeck sagte mal in einem TV Beitrag: "Es gehe darum Angler zu stigmatisieren."
Dies scheint auch zunehmend zu gelingen, selbst in vielen Medien, egal ob nun im Printbereich, oder TV, werden die Angler und auch die Jäger, regelmäßig als pervertierte Buhmänner dar gestellt.
Die jeweiligen Redaktionen folgen hiermit nur einen Mainstream, es ist halt heute angesagt, möglichst tierlieb, vegan, Frauen verstehend, multikulturell, usw. daher zu kommen.
Diese Attribute gehören für viele Menschen geradezu zum Lifestyle!
Also ich sehe da schwarz für unsere Zunft, ebenso für die Jagd in Deutschland.
Gerade scheint man sich gesellschaftlich auch noch auf die Landwirtschaft (unsere Nahrungsmittelproduktion!) ein zu schießen, dass nächste Opfer in diesem Spiel, wo doch jeder nur vorgeblich eine bessere Welt fordert?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke das zentrale Problem ist das im allgemeinen es so ist, das der Ideologe sich hinter einem Wert tarnt. Dieser Wert ist oft Mitgefühl. Dies gilt dann als innere und äußere Rechtfertigung für sein Handeln.


----------



## Bilch (18. Dezember 2019)

Einer der Probleme ist bestimmt, dass wie gesagt, Angler selbst dieser Organisation, deren Name nicht genannt werden darf, immer wieder Munition liefern. Das Bild von Claudia Darga (bzw. das Fangen von Fischen nur um dann mit dem Fang zu posieren) finde ich auch problematisch. Als Angler drücke ich zwar ein Auge zu, weil auch ich das schöne Fang bewundere, wenn ich aber ganz objektiv bin, dann muss zugeben, dass das für mich kein waidgerechtes Angeln ist.


----------



## CaptainJoker (18. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die Angler über PETA informiert sind und sich nicht scheuen, zu diskutieren und zu informieren, ist schon viel erreicht. Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel Zeit. Bei zeit-online können Artikel kommentiert und diskutiert werden, ebenso bei facebook und an vielen anderen Stellen. Viel Gegenwind, meist aber all zu wenig Angler. Das sind Dinge, die jeder Einzelne von uns tun kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Beide wurden zu einer Geldbuße verurteilt




Bist du dir sicher?

Mir war so als wenn die Verfahren gegen Geldzahlung eingestellt wurden oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?
Finde gerade nix darüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2019)

Ach hier haben wir es:

Niemand wurde verurteilt.
Beide haben ein Bußgeld gezahlt und die Verfahren wurden eingestellt.

Das ist ein feiner Unterschied ob man verurteilt wird oder Verfahren eingestellt.









						Teures Fischfoto für Klaus Augenthaler
					

Das Verfahren gegen den Hobbyangler wurde eingestellt. Der Fußball-Weltmeister muss aber einen vierstelligen Betrag berappen.




					www.mittelbayerische.de
				













						Anzeige wegen Fischquälerei: Rapper Marteria zahlt Geldbuße
					

Im Mai hat Marteria in Würzburg geangelt. Peta hatte den Musiker wegen Verstoßes des Tierschutzgesetzes angezeigt, die Polizei ermittelte. Nun muss der Rapper Strafe zahlen.




					www.mainpost.de


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> 
> Mir war so als wenn die Verfahren gegen Geldzahlung eingestellt wurden oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?
> Finde gerade nix darüber.



Ja, Du hast Recht, soweit ich das nachverfolgen kann. Ich hab's falsch ausgedrückt und jetzt geändert. Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast Recht, soweit ich das nachverfolgen kann. Ich hab's falsch ausgedrückt und jetzt geändert. Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis!


Vielleicht sollte man mal aufhören, Fotos von seinen Fängen zu machen und sie der Öffentlichkeit zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.  Meiner Meinung nach wär das ne gute Alternative.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal aufhören, Fotos von seinen Fängen zu machen und sie der Öffentlichkeit zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.  Meiner Meinung nach wär das ne gute Alternative.



PETrA wird dein Beitrag sehr gefallen,
aber PETrA ist nicht die Öffentlichkeit.

Man gefällt sich wohl in der Opferrolle ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Dezember 2019)

man sollte überlegen warum man angelt ....in fast jedem gesetz steht zum NAHRUNGSERWERB......und wer dann solche Fotos postet .....selber schuld ich kann sie für mich machen für zu hause ….aber öffentlich poste ich nur noch fische die ich esse.....wenn wir in Deutschland FLÄCHENDECKEND ein GRÖßENFENSTER hätten würde es so etwas nicht geben durch peta.....


----------



## trawar (19. Dezember 2019)

Komisch immer wenn ich auf Hecht Angel fange ich einen Zander, immer wenn ich auf Zander Angel fange ich einen Hecht.
Ab und zu kommen noch Barsche dazwischen als beifang aber die sind auch nie mein Zielfisch.
Über diese Verwunderung mache ich auch ab und an mal ein Photo um diese zum Ausdruck zu bringen.
Irgendwas muss ich wohl falsch machen, irgendwie fange ich nie meinen Zielfisch.


----------



## smithie (19. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> man sollte überlegen warum man angelt ....in fast jedem gesetz steht zum NAHRUNGSERWERB......


Kannst Du bitte mal die Gesetze zitieren, wo das drinnen steht! Konkret!



esox02 schrieb:


> .....wenn wir in Deutschland FLÄCHENDECKEND ein GRÖßENFENSTER hätten würde es so etwas nicht geben durch peta.....


Ein Küchenfenster würde genau 0,0000 ändern. Du verstehst schon, dass es denen darum nicht geht? Angeln stigmatisieren ist nicht deckungsgleich mit C&R stigmatisieren. Ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2019)

In diesme ZUsammenhang immer wieder erwähnenswert ist die Seite GERATI.
Die macht PETAs Machenschaften öffentlich und klärt auf:
*





						- GERATI
					

by Silvio 24. Oktober 2022 0




					www.gerati.de
				



*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Dezember 2019)

(3) Angelveranstaltungen mit fischartlicher Erfassung des Fanges sind nur dann zulässig, wenn der nach dem geltenden Tierschutzrecht erforderliche vernünftige Grund gegeben ist. Dies ist insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn das Fischen
1.
dem Fang von Fischen zur menschlichen Ernährung dient 
Landesfischereiordnung....

und auch nur so viel fische wie für den täglichen verzehr.....steht auf der angelkarte.....

und wohl auch im tierschutzgesetz....weiss ich aber nicht genau und will auch nicht mehr lesen ....aber beim Küchenfenster biste vom Gesetzgeber geschützt weil größenfenster.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ....in fast jedem gesetz steht zum NAHRUNGSERWERB......und wer dann solche Fotos postet .....selber schuld ich kann sie für mich machen für zu hause ….aber öffentlich poste ich nur noch fische die ich esse.....wenn wir in Deutschland FLÄCHENDECKEND ein GRÖßENFENSTER hätten würde es so etwas nicht geben durch peta....



Stimmt nicht, sondern da steht zumeist, "sinnvolle Verwertung", soll heißen ich kann z.B. auch Hund und Katze mit selbstgefangenen Fischen beglücken, was ich in der Tat auch manchmal mache.
Auch die Flächen deckende Küchenfenster Regelung ist völlig daneben und hat als einzigen Wert, eingefleischten Releasern/Posern ihr Tun zu rechtfertigen!
Außerdem wird dies Petra sicher nicht daran hindern Angler weiterhin zu stigmatisieren, die wollen eine völlige Abschaffung des Angelns und nicht irgendwelche Argumentationskunststückchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Oberfrankenangler (19. Dezember 2019)

Peta......wenn Ich diesen Namen schon höre bekomm Ich Ausschlag!
Die sollte man per Gesetz verbieten, Reden mit Extremisten bringt bekanntlich wenig bis nichts........weiterverarbeitung zu Boilies allemal.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> .aber beim Küchenfenster biste vom Gesetzgeber geschützt weil größenfenster.



Sehe ich anders. Ein Küchenfenster schützt m.W. in keinster Weise vor einer Anzeige und hätte auch in den Fällen Auge und Marteria keine Auswirkung gehabt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenn der DAFV stärker wäre und den radikalen Angelgegnern, die meist auch radikale Gegner der Jagd, der privaten und gewerblichen Tierhaltung, des Fleischkonsum, usw... sind, mehr entgegensetzen würden, dann wäre das mal ein Anfang und Signal, das wir uns als Gesellschaft nicht von radikalen Sektierern vorschreiben lassen wollen wie wir zu leben und zu angeln haben.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Dezember 2019)

Wie immer, angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb, an Gesetzte halten, nicht waidgerecht, blablabla. Kaum macht einer mal bisschen was anderes, schon sind es die Angler selber die als erstes das Horn von Petra blasen. 
Btw wo ist eigentlich der Kotzsmilie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (19. Dezember 2019)

Es ist doch grotesk, so zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung, das eine kleine Gruppe Angelgegner wirkmächtiger als euer Anglerverband ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ihr lasst euch wie die berühmte Sau durchs Dorf, von PETrA als Angler durchs Forum jagen.


----------



## smithie (20. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> (3) Angelveranstaltungen mit fischartlicher Erfassung des Fanges sind nur dann zulässig, wenn der nach dem geltenden Tierschutzrecht erforderliche vernünftige Grund gegeben ist. Dies ist insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn das Fischen
> 1.
> dem Fang von Fischen zur menschlichen Ernährung dient
> Landesfischereiordnung....
> ...


Kannst Du wenigstens den gesamten Abschnitt zur (Themaverfehlung) Angelveranstaltungen posten und nicht nur den, der zu Deiner *Falschaussage* passen *könnte*:



> Dies ist insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn das Fischen
> 
> 1.
> dem Fang von Fischen zur menschlichen Ernährung dient oder
> ...


Berliner Landesfischereiordnung = "fast alle Gesetze"


Suche doch gerne nochmal im Tierschutzgesetz.
Wenn Du was gefunden hast, kannst Du uns ja erhellen...


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2019)

Geldbuße ist aber im Zudsammenhang mit Strafverfahren auch falsch! Geldbußen ergegen in Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren als Sanktion.

Strafverfahren können hingegen nach Zahlung einer Geldauflage eingestellt werden. Es ergebt dann keine Entscheidung in der Sache (Urteil).


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2019)

Es ist im übrigen weniger der Angelverein, dem hier unmittelbar Versäumnisse in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit anzukreiden ist, sondern es sind die Landesverbände und vor allem der DAFV, der doch jahrelang die Vogelstrauss-Mentalität in einer völlig fehlgehenden "Bloß-nicht-auffallen-Taktik" postulierte und daher vorwerfbar hinsichtlich jeglicher Lobby- und Abwehrarbeit untätig blieb.

Deshalb ist der fette Textabschnitt im Eingangspost auch so treffend!


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Dezember 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> .....wenn wir in Deutschland FLÄCHENDECKEND ein GRÖßENFENSTER hätten würde es so etwas nicht geben durch peta.....



Dazu mal eine grundlegende Frage an die Experten. In einem meiner Vereine wurden jetzt für bestimmte Fischarten Entnahmefenster festgelegt, was ich grundsätzlich befürworte. In wie weit stehen diese Vereinsvorschriften über dem Gesetzt? Wenn ich Beispielsweise einen Zander von 70+ abschlagen würde, weil er ja maßig ist, aber von der anderen Seite vom Fischereiaufseher die Papiere abgenommen bekommen, oder eben andersherum.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Komisch immer wenn ich auf Hecht Angel fange ich einen Zander, immer wenn ich auf Zander Angel fange ich einen Hecht.
> Ab und zu kommen noch Barsche dazwischen als beifang aber die sind auch nie mein Zielfisch.
> Über diese Verwunderung mache ich auch ab und an mal ein Photo um diese zum Ausdruck zu bringen.
> Irgendwas muss ich wohl falsch machen, irgendwie fange ich nie meinen Zielfisch.



Wäre es denn legal gefangene Fische, die nicht der Zielfisch sind, zurückzusetzen?


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ein Küchenfenster schützt m.W. in keinster Weise vor einer Anzeige und hätte auch in den Fällen Auge und Marteria keine Auswirkung gehabt.


Ihr wisst aber schon was ein Küchenfenster bedeutet? Alles was ausserhalb dieses festgelegten Zentimeter-Fensters liegt (z.b. Grossfische) MUSS zurück. Hier in Hamburg seit kurzem Gesetz.


----------



## smithie (20. Dezember 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine grundlegende Frage an die Experten. In einem meiner Vereine wurden jetzt für bestimmte Fischarten Entnahmefenster festgelegt, was ich grundsätzlich befürworte. In wie weit stehen diese Vereinsvorschriften über dem Gesetzt? Wenn ich Beispielsweise einen Zander von 70+ abschlagen würde, weil er ja maßig ist, aber von der anderen Seite vom Fischereiaufseher die Papiere abgenommen bekommen, oder eben andersherum.


Solche Regelungen gehen (bei uns [Bayern]) durch/über die Fischereifachberatung und werden abgesegnet. 
Damit hast Du offiziell das OK zu einer solchen Regelung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2019)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wäre es denn legal gefangene Fische, die nicht der Zielfisch sind, zurückzusetzen?











						Rechtliche Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen
					

Rechtliche Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen    Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen - was darf der Angler in Deutschland und was nicht?  Immer wieder ist in der Angel- aber auch der Tagespresse zu lesen: Nur der Verzehr der gefangenen Fische sei ein vernünftiger Grund und rechtfertige das Angeln...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Dezember 2019)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wäre es denn legal gefangene Fische, die nicht der Zielfisch sind, zurückzusetzen?



Wenn Du in Brandenburg angelst, dann schon.

Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung LAVB :
4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. 





__





						Gewässerordnung – Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.
					






					www.lavb.de


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Dezember 2019)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon was ein Küchenfenster bedeutet? Alles was ausserhalb dieses festgelegten Zentimeter-Fensters liegt (z.b. Grossfische) MUSS zurück. Hier in Hamburg seit kurzem Gesetz.



Natürlich weiß ich, dass mit Küchenfenster eigentlich ein Entnahmefenster gemeint  ist. 

Wer aber glaubt, das hätte Auge, Marteria und diverse Wallernangler vor der Anzeige und deren Folgen geschützt, hat evtl. nicht so genau verstanden, worum es dabei eigentlich ging.


----------



## CaptainJoker (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei Augenthaler, Materia & Co war es am Ende nicht das Zurücksetzen, sondern das zu lange Posieren mit dem Fisch und die Tatsache, dass sie sich in Widersprüche verwickelt haben. Hier noch 2 Links zum Thema, wobei der erste recht kompliziert ist:








						Rechtliche Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen
					

Rechtliche Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen    Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen - was darf der Angler in Deutschland und was nicht?  Immer wieder ist in der Angel- aber auch der Tagespresse zu lesen: Nur der Verzehr der gefangenen Fische sei ein vernünftiger Grund und rechtfertige das Angeln...




					www.anglerboard.de
				











						Catch and Release
					

Catch & Release Fangen und Freilassen! Dieser Begriff ist immer wieder zu lesen und führt tatsächlich zu Kontroversen, auch unter Anglern. Darüber hinaus wird er von Tierrechtsorgansisationen, wie PETA, gerne als Begründung hergenommen, um Angler anzuzeigen. Was genau steckt dahinter...




					www.tastytests.de


----------



## Pescador (20. Dezember 2019)

Für die Stigmatisierung sorgt leider ein Teil von uns Anglerschaft selbst. Die sogenannten Tierrechtler machen sich dies einfach nur zunutze. Es gibt im modernen "Angelsport" eine Haltung bei der die Leidensfähigkeit des Tieres und die grundsätzlich angedachte Verwertungsabsicht beim Fischen ganz klar in den Hintergrund geraten ist. Das Tier wird zum Sportobjekt und unsere eigentlich verantwortungsvolle Passion restlos kommerzialisiert. Hochglanzmagazine und Videos in welchen beispielsweise zehn oder mehr Zander gefangen und, offenbar ohne Rücksicht auf TierSchG § 1 wieder releast werden, belegen dies. Selbst Fische die einem sinnvollen Entnahmefenster entsprächen, werden vorsätzlich zurückgesetzt. Verwertungsabsicht? Fehlanzeige.
Es wurde ein Fun-Sport-Image aufgebaut welches bei vielen Menschen Verständnislosigkeit und Ablehnung hervorruft. Ist es denn verwunderlich dass dies die angeblichen Tierrechtler zwangsläufig auf den Plan ruft?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Fun-Sport-Image aufgebaut welches bei vielen Menschen Verständnislosigkeit und Ablehnung hervorruft.



Das ist auf der ganzen Welt gang und gäbe, da man erkannt hat dass die Wertschöpfung durch das Angeln und alles was daran hängt(Tourismus, Tackleindurstrie usw.) so weitaus höher ist als durch  Kochtopfangelei.
Nur hier in DE ist das durch das völlig überzogene TSG mittlerweile kaum noch machbar.
Zeit für eine Imagekampagne zugunsten der Sportangelei!


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> *offenbar* ohne Rücksicht auf TierSchG § 1 wieder releast werden



Vor Gericht müsste aber bewiesen werden, dass die Fische  vorsätzlich ohne vernünftigen Grund *geangelt* wurden. Da käme es auf das Zurücksetzen selber gar nicht an.  Siehe Razzia bei den Benefizanglern, die ja ihre Fische ordnungsgemäß verwertet hatten.

Da man die Motivation eines Anglers von außen aber nur schwer nachweisen kann, geht es eben fast immer um die Umstände zwischen Anlandung und Zurücksetzen.

Wer mit einem geschonten Fisch länger an Land hantiert und Foto/Videosessions durchzieht, riskiert nach wie vor ne Anzeige. ganz egal ob der jetzt in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde oder über dem Entnahmefenster lag.

Da hat sich m.E. durch die Hamburger Rechtslage nichts geändert.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Solche Regelungen gehen (bei uns [Bayern]) durch/über die Fischereifachberatung und werden abgesegnet.
> Damit hast Du offiziell das OK zu einer solchen Regelung.



Hallo,

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein zuständiger Fischereifachberater in Bayern ein Entnahmefenster absegnet. Das kann er nämlich gar nicht. Mag zwar der entsprechenden Absatz im §11 der AVFiG schon suspekt sein, aber die AVFig ist nunmal eine Rechtsverordnung mit Gesetzeskraft und da ist ein Fischreiberater nicht befugt da Änderungen vorzunehmen, er kann zwar mitunter höhere Schonmaße oder auch verlängerte Schonzeiten genehmigen. Aber ein Entnahmefenster ist in der AVFig nicht vorgesehen und daher kann es auch ein Fischereifachberater nicht genehmigen/einführen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein zuständiger Fischereifachberater in Bayern ein Entnahmefenster absegnet



Vorstellen kann ich mir das auch nur schwer.

Rechtlich möglich könnte das m.E. über §11 Abs 8 AVFiG aber evtl. doch sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Vorstellen kann ich mir das auch nur schwer.
> 
> Rechtlich möglich könnte das m.E. über §11 Abs 8 AVFiG aber evtl. doch sein.


Hallo, 

um es haargenau zu wissen, müsste man einen da versierten Juristen fragen. Es ist halt so, dass weder im Fischereigesetz in Bayern noch in der dazugehörigen Ausführungsverordnung ein Entnahmefenster erwähnt wird und hier solche Neueinführungen durchzufühen, dazu ist ein Fischreifachberater m. E. ein paar Nummen zu klein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> um es haargenau zu wissen, müsste man einen da versierten Juristen fragen



Sehe ich auch so.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> weder im Fischereigesetz in Bayern noch in der dazugehörigen Ausführungsverordnung ein Entnahmefenster erwähnt wird



dann kann es m.E. schon mal nicht verboten sein.

Aber ich glaube auch, dass ein Fachberater das nicht genehmigen würde, ohne das  vorher juristisch  abgeklärt zu haben.

Deshalb würde ich allen bayerischen Anglern empfehlen, keine Beispiele aus ihren Erlaubnisscheinen zu posten. Könnte durchaus sein, dass der Schuss dann hinten los geht.


----------



## Mikesch (21. Dezember 2019)

Leben und leben lassen.

Leider in unserer egoistischen Gesellschaft nicht mehr sehr weit verbreitet.


----------



## Oberfrankenangler (22. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ihr lasst euch wie die berühmte Sau durchs Dorf, von PETrA als Angler durchs Forum jagen.


Die sollen nur kommen, am Wasser treffen wir uns dann. Radikale kann und muss man mit größerer Radikalität bekämpfen um denen mal zu zeigen wo genau der Hammer hängt. Egal ob radikale Tierschützer oder reiligiös/politisch Radikale..............man muss sowas strikt und ohne Gnade vor sich hertreiben.
Ein guter Weg wäre zb. solchen Honks wie Peta&Co die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen und solche rechtswiedrigen Organisationen generell zu verbieten.
Aber es gibt leider immmer wieder vor Dummheit strotzende Angler die denen genügend Munition liefern, so zb. diese sogenannte Catch& Realease-Gemeinde und andere Poser.
Fisch ist zum essen da! 
Wer ein schönes Andenkenfoto macht soll es machen, und wer das stolz auf Social-Media-Plattformen aushängt dem soll keine Strafe drohen.
Maßige Fische wandern bei mir in die Pfanne bzw. Froster und nicht wieder zurück in´s Wasser.


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2019)

Oberfrankenangler schrieb:


> *Die sollen nur kommen, am Wasser treffen wir uns dann.* Radikale kann und muss man mit größerer Radikalität bekämpfen um denen mal zu zeigen wo genau der Hammer hängt. Egal ob radikale Tierschützer oder reiligiös/politisch Radikale..............*man muss sowas strikt und ohne Gnade vor sich hertreiben.*



Haste auch ne schöne Jagdhundkrawatte um zum grossen und gnadenlosen Vor-Sich-Hertreiben passend gekleidet zu sein? 
Boah ey, vielleicht würd´s unserem Ruf auch nicht schaden, wenn man zivilisierte Sprache benutzt und nicht bedrohlich rumgröhlt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2019)

Oberfrankenangler schrieb:


> Froster und nicht wieder zurück in´s Wasser.




Und wenn der voll ist, gehst du nicht mehr angeln?


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wenn der voll ist, gehst du nicht mehr angeln?


Ich z.B. schon. Ich setze mir immer einen Tageslimit bzw. einen Tagesziel. Wenn der erreicht ist, gehe ich nach Hause.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (23. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Haste auch ne schöne Jagdhundkrawatte um zum grossen und gnadenlosen Vor-Sich-Hertreiben passend gekleidet zu sein?
> Boah ey, vielleicht würd´s unserem Ruf auch nicht schaden, wenn man zivilisierte Sprache benutzt und nicht bedrohlich rumgröhlt.


Man könnte ja auch mal mehr den großen Politiker mit der Jagdhundekrawatte wählen? (pro Anglerpartei).
Sich in der Wortwahl zu mäßigen ist sicherlich tugendhaft.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Oberfrankenangler schrieb:


> Die sollen nur kommen, am Wasser treffen wir uns dann.



Da warten die doch nur drauf. 

Ist doch ein bekanntes Muster.  So lange provozieren, bis dem Provozierten ne Sicherung durchbrennt.  Dann die Polizei rufen , ne Pressemeldung lanzieren, ggf. noch nachbearbeitete Videos online stellen und sich in der Öffentlichkeit als Opfer darstellen.

Da halte ich es schon für besser, selber wenig Angriffsfläche zu bieten.

Politik und Verbände und Medien wäre dann m.E. gefordert, die Machenschaften offen darzustellen und ggf. auf legale Weise zu unterbinden oder zu verringern.


----------



## smithie (23. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt doch Beispiele wo in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Fachberater ein Fenster vereinbart wurde.
Das muss fachlich begründet werden/sein und dann kann man drüber reden.

Es steht ja weder im BayFiG noch in den AVFiG, dass es keines geben darf, oder?


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Es steht ja weder im BayFiG noch in den AVFiG, dass es keines geben darf, oder?



So sehe ich das auch



MarkusZ schrieb:


> dann kann es m.E. schon mal nicht verboten sein.





MarkusZ schrieb:


> Rechtlich möglich könnte das m.E. über §11 Abs 8 AVFiG aber evtl. doch sein.



Würde trotzdem jetzt nicht in der Öffenlichkeit damit haussieren gehen, wenn ich eines  genehmigt bekommen hätte. 

Es sei denn, es wäre  klargestellt, dass es juristisch unangreifbar und politisch erwünscht wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem jetzt nicht in der Öffenlichkeit damit haussieren gehen, wenn ich eines  genehmigt bekommen hätte.
> 
> Es sei denn, es wäre  klargestellt, dass es juristisch unangreifbar und politisch erwünscht wäre.



Welchen Sinn gibt das denn?
Wenn es genehmigt ist, ist es amtlich erlaubt.
Wer bestimmt, was politisch erwünscht? Wer sagt mir das? Wen soll ich das fragen? Und: Wenn nicht, was dann denn?

Sorry, was für ein Unsinn!


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn es genehmigt ist, ist es amtlich erlaubt.



Also hier in MFr hatten wir früher auch amtlich beglaubigte Erlaubnisscheine mit Entnahmefenstern. Würde mal sagen, dass das schon gültige Dokumente waren.

Irgendwann ging dann mal einer deswegen vor Gericht und seitdem gibt es deutlich strengere Vorgaben was an Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen erlaubt werden darf und was nicht.

Natürlich könnte man seine Beispiele öffentlich machen und drauf setzten, wenn es einer erlaubt, dann ziehen auch alle anderen mit.

Das ist m.E. aber kein Selbstläufer. Ne gewisse Gefahr, dass das in die andere Richtung geht würde ich nicht völlig ausschließen.
Bisher ist ja in der AVFiG wie gesagt nicht verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

Markus,

Ausnahmen in Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen macht in Bayern die staatliche Fischereiberatung!
Gegen einen Bescheid der Behörde (!) kann man klagen, aber als Nichtbetroffenern nahezu aussichtslos.
Diese Klage gegen einen Einzelbescheid interessiert mich sehr, bitte gebe mir nähere Auskünfte!


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry, was für ein Unsinn!


  Werde ich mich nicht zu äußern.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen in Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen macht in Bayern die staatliche Fischereiberatung!



Das mag bei dir vielleicht so sein, aber in dem Teil Bayerns, in dem ich lebe, macht das die KVB. Die Fachberatung macht bei uns das, was der Name aussagt: "beraten".



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diese Klage gegen einen Einzelbescheid interessiert mich sehr, bitte gebe mir nähere Auskünfte!



Wundert mich, dass du das nicht mitbekommen hast, obwohl du schon seit 2004 hier Mitglied bist und das Ganze ja vor 7 Jahren hier ausführlich diskutiert wurde.

Ein konkretes Aktenzeichen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.

Vielleicht können dir da Lajos1 oder Naturliebhaber  weiterhelfen.

Fakt ist aber, dass ab 2013 in MFr fast alle Vereinschonmaße-/Schonzeiten in MFr eingestampft wurden, alle Entnahmefenster  aus den Erlaubnisscheinen verschwunden sind und 2014 eine E-Mail vom BSELF an die KVBs rausging, in welchen Fällen die Fachberatung zu konsultieren ist und bis wann die KVB eigenständig, ohne vorherige Beratung entscheiden kann.

Geschäftszeichen Z5-7976-I/25

Dem user, der 2016 geschrieben hat, sein Verein hätte in Franken immer noch ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen, hab ich auch geraten, lieber vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Markus,
> 
> Ausnahmen in Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen macht in Bayern die staatliche Fischereiberatung!
> Gegen einen Bescheid der Behörde (!) kann man klagen, aber als Nichtbetroffenern nahezu aussichtslos.
> Diese Klage gegen einen Einzelbescheid interessiert mich sehr, bitte gebe mir nähere Auskünfte!



Hallo,

in der Klage damals, war so um 2012 herum, ging es nicht um Entnahmefenster. Damals hatte ein Teichbesitzer das Mindestmaß für Karpfen auf 60 cm erhöht. Ein Angler, welcher dort fischte, fing etliche Karpfen, aber keiner hatte auch nur annähernd die 60 cm. Der Angler fühlte sich verarscht und meldete dies der zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde und man kam zu dem, vermutlich richtigen Schluß, dass das Mindestmaß so hoch angesetzt war, dass eine Entnahme nicht möglich war. Dann ging das Theater richtig los. Für so rund 3 Jahre galten nur noch die staatlichen Schonmasse, übrigens in ganz Bayern. Ich weisss, wurde nicht überall beachtet, meine niederbayerischen Bekannten, aus dem Raum Passau, von denen zwei Funktionäre sind, sagten damals:" ja, was die in München beschliessen interessiert uns in Passau nicht, wir machen das nach unserem Gusto". Davon ab, nach diesen 3 Jahren wurde das Ganze wieder gelockert und bei sehr eingehenden Begründungen konnte das Mindestmass erhöht werden, aber nur mit Genehmigung des jeweiligen Fischereiverbandes nach Gutachten des Fischereifachberaters. Eigenmächtige Erhöhungen, wie früher durchaus üblich, gibt es nicht mehr.
Zum Entnahmefenster noch, da darf man den Trugschlusss nicht erliegen, dass dies erlaubt sein könnte, weil es nicht im Fischereigesetz bzw der AVFiG steht. 
Meines Erachtens bedürfte es hierzu einer Änderung und dies kann nur entweder der Ministerpräsident oder das Fachministerium durchführen. Ein Entnahmefenster kann nicht durch einen Fischereifachberater eingeführt werden. Da ich persönlich von einem Entnahmefenster nichts halte würde ich, sollte dies bei uns ohne Prozedere über die Staatsregierung kommen, erstmal Klage dagegen einreichen.
Wenn ich an das bei den Hamburgern denke, da dürfen Hechte über 75 cm, glaube ich, nicht mehr entnommen werden. Das ist Unsinn, bei 75 cm geht der Hecht ja erst an. Grundsätzlich entnehme ich gar keine kleineren, die haben ja noch nichts auf den Rippen. einen 65er Schniepel würde ich nur bei starker Verletzung entnehmen. Ansonsten sind bei mir die zwischen 75 und 90 cm gefragt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, was die in München beschliessen interessiert uns in Passau nicht, wir machen das nach unserem Gusto"



Aber sicher nicht vor Vertretern der Presse oder im Internet.

Deshalb ja meine Empfehlung nicht alles gleich an die große Glocke zu hängen, was irgendwo von irgendwem genehmigt wurde.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> in der Klage damals, war so um 2012 herum, ging es nicht um Entnahmefenster.



Sorry, das mit den 60cm hatte ich dann in falscher Richtung in Erinnerung. Ich wusste nur noch, dass der nur Fische fing, die er nach den staatlichen Maßen hätte entnehmen dürfen, dann den Vereinsmaßen aber nicht.

Da habe ich also tatsächlich Unsinn verzapft.

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache an sich, dass auch ein Entnahmeverbot für Karpfen ab 60cm oder 65cm , wie in einigen Gewässern vorher von den KVBs genehmigt, eingestampft wurde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

Laos,

diese Klage ging aber nicht gegen einen behördlichen Bescheid
und hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was Markus sagt:


MarkusZ schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem jetzt nicht in der Öffenlichkeit damit haussieren gehen, wenn ich eines  genehmigt bekommen hätte.
> 
> Es sei denn, es wäre  klargestellt, dass es juristisch unangreifbar und politisch erwünscht wäre.



Was Markus seine Aussage angeht gilt:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen in Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen macht in Bayern die staatliche Fischereiberatung!
> Gegen einen Bescheid der Behörde (!) kann man klagen, aber als Nichtbetroffenern nahezu aussichtslos.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht vor Vertretern der Presse oder im Internet.
> 
> Deshalb ja meine Empfehlung nicht alles gleich an die große Glocke zu hängen, was irgendwo von irgendwem genehmigt wurde.



Hallo,

sicher nicht öffentlich oder gar offiziell. Ganz einfach nicht beachtet und wenn man aufgeflogen wäre, hätte man sich vermutlich dumm gestellt. Und siehe da, nach so 3 Jahren wurde die Sache auch nicht mehr, von der Obrigkeit, so streng gesehen und es gab eben wieder Ausnahmen, mit Genehmigung. Obwohl Franke mag ich die niederbayerische Mentalität, die sagen nicht gleich zu allem ja und Amen und sind sehr schwer von irgendwelchen Vorschriften, welche ihnen nicht passen, zu beeindrucken. Habe da schon lustige Sachen erlebt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> erstmal Klage dagegen einreichen.



Würde ich nicht tun.  Auch wenn mir nicht alles passt was mancher Verein oder Verband so in der Gewässerordnung stehen hat.
Ich sehe es nicht gerne , wenn Angler gegen Angler vor Gericht gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Laos,
> 
> diese Klage ging aber nicht gegen einen behördlichen Bescheid
> und hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was Markus sagt



Hallo,

ok, habe ich mißverstanden. mea culpa

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen in Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen macht in Bayern die staatliche Fischereiberatung!



Wenn du das glauben willst, bitte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (23. Dezember 2019)

Wenn wir solche Verbandsvertreter hätten...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn du das glauben willst, bitte.



Zuständig für Ausnahmen von Schonmaß und Schonzeiten, die Fischereiberechtigte beantragen, liegt in MFr
beim
*Bezirk Mittelfranken
Fachberatung für das Fischereiwesen
Ansprechpartner: Fischereirecht
Nürnberg*


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Bei wem beantragen die Fischereiberechtigten ihre Erlaubnisscheine mit den abweichenden Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen und wer erteilt nach Rückmeldung des Fachberaters die Genehmigung?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht tun.  Auch wenn mir nicht alles passt was mancher Verein oder Verband so in der Gewässerordnung stehen hat.
> Ich sehe es nicht gerne , wenn Angler gegen Angler vor Gericht gehen.



Hallo,

nicht gegen Angler sondern gegen die m. E. illlegale Einführung eines Entnahmefensters über die Hintertüre würde ich vor Gericht gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> nicht gegen Angler



Wenn Verbote  in meinem Verein oder Verband so beschlossen, beantragt und genehmigt worden wären, würde ich nicht dagegen vor Gericht gehen.

Aber du darfst dich natürlich gegen alles wehren, dafür sind wir ja ein Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei wem beantragen die Fischereiberechtigten ihre Erlaubnisscheine mit den abweichenden Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen und wer erteilt nach Rückmeldung des Fachberaters die Genehmigung?



Erlaubnisscheine werden über die zuständige Kreisverwaltungsbehörde bzw. kreisfreien Stadt beantragt.
Davon unabhängig:
Ausnahmen in Schonzeit + Schonmaß über die Fischereiberatungsstelle des Bezirks.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

> Der Verein teilt der KVB die gewünschten abweichenden Schonmaße mit, wenn er die Genehmigung nach Artikel 29 BayFiG beantragt und nennt kurz die Gründe für das Abweichen. .... Die KVB erteilt nach Rückmeldung des Fachberaters die Genehmigung, soweit vertretbar mit den gewünschten Änderungen der Schonbestimmungen.



Auch Unsinn?


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß echt nicht wovor sich hier einige Leute in die Bux machen ... Angeln ist mMn so beliebt wie seit langem nicht mehr. Ich treffe immer mehr junge Leute am Wasser. Gleiches gilt übrigens fürs Jagen. Ich hab nicht das Gefühl wir würden aussterben. Ihr etwa?

Ps: radikale Meinungen sind eben gerade "in". Das darauf kein Handeln folgt übrigens ebenso.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn Verbote  in meinem Verein oder Verband so beschlossen, beantragt und genehmigt worden wären, würde ich nicht dagegen vor Gericht gehen.
> 
> Aber du darfst dich natürlich gegen alles wehren, dafür sind wir ja ein Rechtsstaat.



Hallo,

ist, glaube ich, obsolet. Ein Entnahmefenster würde keine Mehrheit in der Mitliederversammlung bekommen und kann m. E. nur von der Staatsregierung über eine Änderung des Fischereigesetzes bzw. der AVFiG herbeigeführt werden und daran glaube ich nicht.
Da gab es mal eine interessante Einlassung des Bayerischen Staatsminsteriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten (ist auch für Fischerei zuständig) darüber, ob Fischereiaufseher in Bayern beanstanden können, dass der Angler kein Massband, Kescher oder Fischtöter mit sich führt und bei Fehlens eines oder aller Geräte , verfügen kann, das Angeln einzustellen. Vorab gleich, kann er nicht. und zwar mit der, umfangreichen Begründung, dass weder das Fischereigesetz noch die AVFiG vorgibt, solche Geräte mitzuführen. Es ist auch nicht statthaft, dass solch eine Bestimmung in einem Erlaubnisschein aufgenommen wird, da vom Gesetz her dies eben nicht vorgesehen ist.
Ich weiss, jetzt wirds rund gehen, daher gleich mal die Quelle: Geschäftszeichen Z-7981-1/1 vom 03.08.2012 Verfasser: Alexandra Schenk, unterschrieben von Pröll , Ministerialrätin.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. ich halte das Mitführen dieser Geräte für  notwendig. aber die Juristen im zuständigen Ministerium sind da anderer Meinnng.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> unterschrieben von Pröll , Ministerialrätin



Von der ist auch die zitierte E-Mail.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Fischereiaufseher in Bayern beanstanden können, dass der Angler kein Massband, Kescher oder Fischtöter mit sich führt und bei Fehlens eines oder aller Geräte , verfügen kann, das Angeln einzustellen



Von staatlicher öffentlich-rechtlicher Seite her würde ich auch sagen nein.

Aber wenn er unterschrieben hat, dass er die Bedingungen des Erlaubnisscheins anerkennt und bei Verstoß der Erlaubnisschein entzogen wird, dann ggf. über privatrechtliche Regelung.

Aber um so was zu entscheiden, braucht es wohl Juristen und die sind sich auch oft nicht einig.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber die Juristen im zuständigen Ministerium sind da anderer Meinnng.



Nicht unbedingt, für die gilt halt: ohne Vorschrift keine Verstoß.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn?



Unsinn habe ich anderes bezeichnet, schade, dass du das nicht siehst.

Zu dem obigen: fast gut recherchiert den Brief des Ministerium von 2014, jedoch, genauso wie die dort dargestellten Schonzeiten, im Ablaufprozess veraltert.

Wir sollten mal miteinander angeln gehen, dann zeige ich dir den Schriftwechsel mit Erlaubnisscheinvergabestellen (KVR, Landratsamt, Forstbehörde ...) und der Fischereiberatung wegen diverser Ausnahmegenehmigungen für bestimmte Fischarten, die ich als Vorstand im Verein beantragt habe. Ich werde dir auch gerne begründen, warum dieser Brief nicht mehr aktuell ist, rein aus pragmatischen Gründen  seit/mit Änderung der generellen Pachtvergabevorschriften in Bayern.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal miteinander angeln gehen, *dann zeige ich dir den Schriftwechsel*



Ich glaube dir das auch ohne persönliche Inaugenscheinnahme, aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot.

So wie ich dich einschätze, erzählst du hier keine Märchen.

Also war diesmal meine Quelle veraltet.  

Du hättest das zwar auch gleich schreiben können, da ich ja Datum und Geschäftszeichen genannt hatte, dann würde ich jetzt nicht ganz so alt aussehen.

Aber da  du im Recht warst, geht das für mich in Ordnung.

Da bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Und das mit dem Unsinn stimmt dann auch.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> die ich als Vorstand im Verein beantragt habe



Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht blöd klingt, aber nen Vorstand wie dich, würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar richtig gut finden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

Markus,
du siehst gar nicht alt aus, sondern diskutierst und das auf faire Art, was im AB leider nicht bei allen so ist, dazu sind wir doch da oder? Entschuldigen muss du dich auch nicht, warum auch?
Ich glaube sowieso, dass die Beantragung von Ausnahmen ganz flexibel praktiziert wird, denn an sich ist ja egal, wo ich als Fischereiberechtigter die Ausnahme beantrage, bei meiner zuständigen Erlaubnisscheinvergabestelle oder bei der Fischereiberatung; die arbeiten ja zusammen und tauschen die Unterlagen dann im Verfahren aus. Da kann man nichts falsch machen als Antragsstelle, jeder Weg führt zum richtigen Ort.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da kann man nichts falsch machen, jeder Weg für zum richtigen Ort



Stimme ich dir zu.

Wichtig ist, dass die Vereinsführung sich da überhaupt Gedanken macht, Vorschläge entwickelt und sich engagiert, wenn es für eine optimale Gewässerbewirtschaftung  Vorteile bringt.


----------



## TobBok (23. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist auf der ganzen Welt gang und gäbe, da man erkannt hat dass die Wertschöpfung durch das Angeln und alles was daran hängt(Tourismus, Tackleindurstrie usw.) so weitaus höher ist als durch  Kochtopfangelei.
> Nur hier in DE ist das durch das völlig überzogene TSG mittlerweile kaum noch machbar.
> Zeit für eine Imagekampagne zugunsten der Sportangelei!


Dein Kommentar ist absolut richtig.
In Deutschland halte ich mich an stehende Gesetze.
Wenn ich in Schweden bin, und mit anderen schwedischen Anglern fische, werde ich angeschaut, als wäre ich nen Baum, wenn ich den Hecht entnehme, den ich in den Kiemen gehakt habe. Und diese Verwunderung schlägt NIE in Wut um, weil die dortigen Regeln eine Entnahme oberhalb eines bestimmten Mindestmaßes einfach zulassen. Aber ohne die C&R-Angelei zusätzlich zu krimialisieren.
Das sorgt sogar dafür, dass die Angelei von Kochtopf- und C&R-Anglern nebeneinander friedlich ko-existiert.
Ironischerweise ist das C&R-Angeln selbst in osteuropäischen Ländern, in denen Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb von der absoluten Mehrheit der Angler betrieben wird, nicht illegal.
Daraus kann jeder seine Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.
Ironisch ist an der Stelle auch, dass die Angler in anderen Ländern jetzt auch nicht unbedingt MEHR von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verstehen.
Aber dort schafft es diese P'ta-Organisation nicht dort in irgendeiner Form zu punkten - weil sie's dort nicht können. Rechtlich zumindest.
Und wenn dort etwas kommt, dann verpufft es in heißer Luft, weil es für die Message keine Empfänger gibt.


----------



## TobBok (23. Dezember 2019)

xxx Doppelpost xxx


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube, viele haben nicht verstanden, dass wir einen Tierschutzparagraphen haben, der von Juristen flexibel ausgelegt werden kann und in den letzten Jahren immer weiter gegen uns ausgelegt wird. 
Andere Länder haben diesen Paragraphen nicht und somit hat auch die PETA dort keine Handhabe. 
Wenn es bei uns heißt, dass keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden zugeführt werden darf, gibts unendlich viele Auslegungsmöglichkeiten.
Massentierhaltung, Kükenschreddern, betäubungsloses Kastrieren von Schweinen hat in der derzeitigen Rechtsprechung vernünftige "wirtschaftliche" Gründe. Lebender Köderfisch, angeln nur für Fotosessions bzw. Erholung usw. sind heute nach deutscher Rechtsprechung keine vernünftigen Gründe mehr.

Alles eine Auslegungssache und die sich wahrscheinlich immer wieder ändern wird. In der Regel gegen Angler.
Vielleicht gibts irgendwann keinen vernünftigen Angelgrund mehr, weil der Fisch aus der Aquakultur kommt.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts irgendwann keinen vernünftigen Angelgrund mehr, weil der Fisch aus der Aquakultur kommt.



Oder weil in D zum Klimaschutz  nur noch eine vegane Ernährung, zumindest für Erwachsene, zulässig ist?

Auch wenn man Fische entnimmt und verwertet ist man nicht automatisch auf der sicheren Seite.  Siehe Anzeigen bei Gemeinschaftsangeln, Benefizangeln, Schnupperangeln etc. . Da geht es ja auch darum, ob der Nahrungserwerb wirklich das Hauptmotiv für den Fang war.

Da muss man heutzutage schon vorsichtig sein, wenn man gefragt wird, warum man eigentlich Angeln als Hobby hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

da habe es z.B. die Österreicher leichter (Tu felix Austria trifft da auch heute noch zu), denen ist nämlich gelungen die Fischerei und die Jagd aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herauszuhalten. Das heisst ganz einfach, das Tierschutzgesetz hat dafür keine Gültigkeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das heisst ganz einfach, das Tierschutzgesetz hat dafür keine Gültigkeit



Jo, Artikel 3 Abs 4



> (4) Dieses Bundesgesetz gilt nicht für die Ausübung der Jagd und der Fischerei.



Dafür ist dann in den Spezialgesetzen und Verordnungen genauer geregelt, was bei Jagd und Fischerei erlaubt oder verboten ist.

Halte ich auch für wesentlich besser, als unseren Gummiparagraphen.

Überhaupt scheint mir in Österreich die letzten 20 Jahre vieles besser gelaufen zu sein als in D.  Aber natürlich ist auch dort nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## TobBok (25. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da habe es z.B. die Österreicher leichter (Tu felix Austria trifft da auch heute noch zu), denen ist nämlich gelungen die Fischerei und die Jagd aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herauszuhalten. Das heisst ganz einfach, das Tierschutzgesetz hat dafür keine Gültigkeit.
> 
> ...


Die Lösung aus Österreich ist auch nicht die Falscheste.
Auf Dauer denke ich, dass wir alleine schon aufgrund der sich verändernden Einstellung der jungen Angler irgendwann einen Gedankenwechsel erleben werden.
In diesem wird dann C&R neben dem Entnehmen von Fischen in Entnahmefenstern Standard werden.
Dann kann ich weiter meine Fische entnehmen, bin aber freier in der Entscheidung einen Fisch auch wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen.
Wäre am Ende sowas wie: Catch & Decide.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



TobBok schrieb:


> dass wir *alleine *schon aufgrund der sich verändernden Einstellung der jungen Angler



Auf die Angler allein braucht man da m.E. nicht zu hoffen.

Das hängt eher von der politischen Stimmungslage und Ideologie der Legislative ab.



TobBok schrieb:


> In diesem wird dann* C&R* neben dem Entnehmen von Fischen in Entnahmefenstern *Standard *werden



So wie die Rechtslage sich die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat, wäre ich da für Deutschland durchaus skeptisch.



TobBok schrieb:


> bin aber freier in der Entscheidung einen Fisch auch wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen.



Da ich nicht glaube, dass das TSCHG dahingehend geändert wird, wird man wohl nach wie vor einen vernünftigen Grund für Fang und Entnahme oder Zurücksetzen brauchen.

Wenn sich die politischen Kräfteverhältnisse so weiterentwickeln, würde ich nicht drauf wetten, dass dann neben Nahrungserwerb und Hege auch noch andere Gründe in der Rechtsprechung allgemein als anerkannt werden.


----------



## TobBok (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke an der Stelle ist maßgeblich, wie sich die Interessenvertretung weiterentwickelt, wie der Druck innerhalb der Anglerschaft sein wird und wie sich der Druck des Auslands in der Sache verändert. 
Wenn der Großteil der Anglerschaft sich weiterhin bereitwillig gegenseitig auffrisst im Angesicht von diversen Organisationen, oder ob wir endlich den Stock aus unserem Po gezogen bekommen und erstmal die eigentlichen Gegner des Angelns in Angriff nehmen, anstatt vor ihnen Schritt für Schritt zurück zu weichen


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

hallo,



TobBok schrieb:


> Druck des Auslands



Gibt es sowas?

Im deutschsprachigen Ausland sehe ich da eher Tendenzen wie bei uns.



TobBok schrieb:


> wie sich die Interessenvertretung weiterentwickelt,



Und wie sich die "Anglerlobby", sofern es sowas gibt, gegen andere Interessenvertreter mit gegenläufigen Zielen behaupten wird.



TobBok schrieb:


> erstmal die eigentlichen Gegner des Angelns in Angriff nehmen



Gegen "Angelgegner"  haben ja auch weitaus einflussreichere und finanzkräftigere Lobbyorganisationen schon versucht was zu unternehmen.  

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.



TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn der Großteil der Anglerschaft sich weiterhin bereitwillig gegenseitig auffrisst



Nach außen hin muss man zusammenhalten. 

Trotzdem muss man intern nicht jedes Verhalten gutheißen, nur weil es von einem Angler stammt.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Dezember 2019)

Früher wurden auch jede Menge Fische zurückgesetzt .Nur wurde es nicht in den Medien breit gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Früher wurden auch jede Menge Fische zurückgesetzt .Nur wurde es nicht in den Medien breit gemacht.



Hallo,

was meinst Du mit früher? Wenn bei uns in den 1960ern und 1970ern (und auch noch später, eigentlich bis in die 1990er Jahre hinein) jemand einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt hätte, dem wäre zwar rechtlich nichts passiert, aber er wäre als jemand angesehen worden, welcher nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## TobBok (26. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Druck von außen gibt es. Nicht direkt durch Interessenverbände, sondern durch die daran hängenden Touristenströme zB.
In der Schweiz hatte man die Regeln mal deutlich verschärfter als sie es jetzt noch sind.
Und das mit der Anglerlobby wird man sehen.
Da sind einige Verbände deutlich weiter, während als Einige, die gefühlt noch weiter in die Vergangenheit zurück wollen.
Und an diesen "Angelgegnern" sollte man sich gar nicht so sehr abarbeiten. Das schafft denen nur PR. Man muss eigene Punkte setzen und inneren Zusammenhalt erreichen.
Und das man nicht intern alles gutheißen muss, ist ne andere Baustelle.

Die Angelkultur in Deutschland wird sich auf lange Sicht mMn weiterentwickeln.
Fortschritt lässt nicht auf Dauer aufhalten. Die Seifenblase, die grade im Kopf der älternden Generation existiert, gibt es so einfach nicht mehr.
Bis es soweit ist, angel ich nach geltendem Recht und werde C&R nur in DK, SW oder NL praktizieren.


----------



## TobBok (26. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meinst Du mit früher? Wenn bei uns in den 1960ern und 1970ern (und auch noch später, eigentlich bis in die 1990er Jahre hinein) jemand einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt hätte, dem wäre zwar rechtlich nichts passiert, aber er wäre als jemand angesehen worden, welcher nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hatte.
> 
> ...


So ein wenig wie das im Ostblock heute ist.
Fische releasen geht aber überall problemlos.
Meistens schauen dich die Menschen dann aber an wie nen Zaunpfahl. 

Wenn ich aber an die "Entnahmepraxis" zB in Ungarn denke - dann wird mir schlecht.
Dort wird auch Geangelt damit man zeigen kann, was für große Brocken man erbeuten kann.
Im Gegensatz zu UK werden dort die Trophäe aber nicht schonend zurückgesetzt, sondern auf offener Straße zerlegt - um zu zeigen wie krass man drauf ist. entsprechende Berichte findet man online.

Aber zB haben selbst die Polen Schritte zur Förderung von C&R gemacht.
Dort findet der Generationswechsel schon statt.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> So ein wenig wie das im Ostblock heute ist.
> Fische releasen geht aber überall problemlos.
> Meistens schauen dich die Menschen dann aber an wie nen Zaunpfahl.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es war damals halt die Freude am Angeln an sich und auch das Beutemachen etwa gleichauf. Das eine schloss das andere nicht aus, sondern beides gehörte zusammen.
Von C&R hörte ich das erste Mal so Ende der 1970er Jahre, aus der Fliegenfischerszene (ich bin und war auch damals schon u. A. Fliegenfischer) was zur Folge hatte, dass Fliegenfischer oft als leicht versponnen angesehen wurden. Dies änderte sich erst so in den 1990ern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Floma (26. Dezember 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Auf Dauer denke ich, dass wir alleine schon aufgrund der sich verändernden Einstellung der jungen Angler irgendwann einen Gedankenwechsel erleben werden.
> In diesem wird dann C&R neben dem Entnehmen von Fischen in Entnahmefenstern Standard werden.


Das denke ich nicht. Das Problem war nie, einen nicht vernünftig verwertbaren Fisch, der ins Gewässer gehört, zurück zu setzen. Reines C&R wäre auch nie zum Politikum geworden. In quasi jedem Verein gab es schon immer Angler, die 0 Fisch verwertet haben. War bei gleicher Gesetzeslage maximal vereinsintern ein Thema. 

Problematisch (und ziemlich zum kotzen, imho) ist C&Photo/Video&R. Da weiß ich auch gar nicht, wie die Anglerschaft hier zusammen stehen soll. Marteria und Mannschaft posieren ein Video lang mit Fischen in der Hand für die Kamera, nur um diese nach dieser völlig unnötigen Zeit wieder ins Wasser zu setzen. Was soll ich daran gut finden? Da finde ich darauf folgende Anzeige tatsächlich passend. Wenn der Fisch nicht verwertet werden kann, gehört der, solange reichtlich möglich, sofort wieder ins Wasser. Ein Posing-Fenster wird es auch mit Küchenfenster nie geben. 
Fast noch furchtbarer finde ich das Thema Claudia. Mir fehlt wirklich jedes Verständnis, wenn das o.g. Verhalten auch noch Teil eines Geschäftsmodels ist. Fisch drillen um Content für Social Media, Sponsoren, etc. zu generieren? Bekloppt. Wenn sich etwas ändern soll, bzw. wenn die Anglerschaft mal mit einer Stimme sprechen soll, dann doch wenn es darum geht so einem Quatsch die rote Karte zu zeigen. 

Mir jedenfalls fällt es schwer, bei diesem Thema PETA den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben. Die bieten durchaus Angriffsfläche. Fisch für Social media, Werbung etc. zu drillen und unnötig lange an der Luft zu lassen, ist aber einfach nur Schrott. Das ist völlig zu Recht verboten.
Bezieht sich nicht auf deinen Post sondern andere, aber warum sollten sich Verbände für so etwas auch noch vor den Karren spannen lassen?


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Dezember 2019)

Es ist nicht zu Recht verboten, sondern aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht erlaubt und daran wird sich so schnell nichts ändern.
C&R aus Spaß ist gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig, C&R aus ökologischen Gründen verstehen die meisten Leute falsch und ist beliebig durch andere Maßnahmen ersetzbar, die halt auf die eine oder andere Art weniger Angeln bedeuten.


----------



## TobBok (26. Dezember 2019)

Floma schrieb:


> Problematisch (und ziemlich zum kotzen, imho) ist C&Photo/Video&R. Da weiß ich auch gar nicht, wie die Anglerschaft hier zusammen stehen soll. Marteria und Mannschaft posieren ein Video lang mit Fischen in der Hand für die Kamera, nur um diese nach dieser völlig unnötigen Zeit wieder ins Wasser zu setzen. Was soll ich daran gut finden? Da finde ich darauf folgende Anzeige tatsächlich passend. Wenn der Fisch nicht verwertet werden kann, gehört der, solange reichtlich möglich, sofort wieder ins Wasser. Ein Posing-Fenster wird es auch mit Küchenfenster nie geben.
> Fast noch furchtbarer finde ich das Thema Claudia. Mir fehlt wirklich jedes Verständnis, wenn das o.g. Verhalten auch noch Teil eines Geschäftsmodels ist. Fisch drillen um Content für Social Media, Sponsoren, etc. zu generieren? Bekloppt. Wenn sich etwas ändern soll, bzw. wenn die Anglerschaft mal mit einer Stimme sprechen soll, dann doch wenn es darum geht so einem Quatsch die rote Karte zu zeigen.
> 
> Mir jedenfalls fällt es schwer, bei diesem Thema PETA den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben. Die bieten durchaus Angriffsfläche. Fisch für Social media, Werbung etc. zu drillen und unnötig lange an der Luft zu lassen, ist aber einfach nur Schrott. Das ist völlig zu Recht verboten.
> Bezieht sich nicht auf deinen Post sondern andere, aber warum sollten sich Verbände für so etwas auch noch vor den Karren spannen lassen?


Es gibt auch beim Catch,Photo&Release solche und solche Köpfe.
Wenn du mit Fischen eine Ewigkeit außerhalb des Wassers rumwedelst, werden sie unnötigem Stress ausgesetzt. Das wird auch in C&R Kreisen zu recht ständig kritisiert. In amerikanischen Zirkeln, auch in Schweden und UK hat sich die Praxis einer festen Kamera durchgesetzt - sei dies eine Gopro oder eine stationär fest angebrachte Kamera - sodass die Fische teilweise nur für Sekunden zum vermessen, entharken (und in einer fließenden Bewegung fürs Foto) das Wasser verlassen und nach Sekunden wieder im Wasser landen.
Die britischen Karpfenangler haben für ihr C&R etliche Methoden entwickelt um den Fisch  nur möglichst kurzzeitig aus dem Wasser nehmen zu müssen.
Es gibt also Wege diese unvereinbar wirkenden Dinge zu vereinbaren ohne zusätzlichen Stress der Tiere zusammen zu bringen.
Und das auf Social Media der Drill des Fisches gezeigt wird, folgt dem Ganzen auf dem Fuß.
Da es eben Techniken gibt, um den Stesslevel der Fische erheblich zu senken.
Das muss man selbst nicht toll finden, aber in diesem Jahrhundert gibt es das Ganze einfach - auch daran wird sich nichts mehr ändern. Früher wurden solche Bilder für Zeitungen stationär aufgenommen, heute gefilmt. Das gab's früher also auch schon. Nur eben nicht omnipräsent.

Denn wie gesagt - das was du als kritisch empfindest: Fische zu lange an der Luft, unnötig lange Drills etc sind in der Szene selbst verpöhnt & entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen entwickeln sich permanent weiter.

Und PETA gehört immer der schwärzeste Peter.
Die wollen Angeln pauschal verbieten. Über die sonstigen Eskapaden der Truppe mal ganz zu schweigen.

Aber ich will mich auch nicht ewig damit beschäftigen, weil wir uns irgendwann eh nur noch wiederholen.
Die deutsche Anglerschaft wird in der Sache nie die einheitliche Meinung vertreten, die im Ausland richtigerweise selbstverständlich ist und es Gruppen wie PETA unmöglich macht das Angeln anzugreifen. Das liegt wohl im deutschen Allgemeinwesen verankert.

Und die Annahme das C&R nicht gesellschaftsfähig sei, nehme ich nicht für voll.
Wer's nicht versucht, der wird nie wissen wo's einläuft.
Ich bin pro Liberalisierung des C&R, obwohl ich selbstgefangenen Fisch gerne esse.

Bin raus aus der Diskussion.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber an die "Entnahmepraxis" zB in Ungarn denke - dann wird mir schlecht.
> Dort wird auch Geangelt damit man zeigen kann, was für große Brocken man erbeuten kann.
> Im Gegensatz zu UK werden dort die Trophäe aber nicht schonend zurückgesetzt, sondern auf offener Straße zerlegt - um zu zeigen wie krass man drauf ist. entsprechende Berichte findet man online.



Ja diese Barbaren, die essen den Fisch auch noch, wenn er kapital  ist und teilen dann sogar mit anderen , sei es Familienangehörige oder Nachbarn. 

Und dann im Kessel über offenem Feuer gemeinsam zubereitet und gegessen.


----------



## TobBok (26. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja diese Barbaren, die essen den Fisch auch noch, wenn er kapital  ist und teilen dann sogar mit anderen , sei es Familienangehörige oder Nachbarn.
> 
> Und dann im Kessel über offenem Feuer gemeinsam zubereitet und gegessen.


Wenn es mal nur um sinnvolle Verwertung gehen würde, wäre das Ganze kein Problem für mich.
Wer Essen entnehmen möchte - nur zu.
Es geht grade zB bei der Welsangelei dort um reines Zuschaustellen, der Konsum ist nachrangig. Viel Fleisch wird einfach entsorgt.
Es ist also das Beispiel dafür, dass Trophäenangelei nicht zwangsläufig nur mit C&R verbunden ist.
Darum geht's bei dem Argument. Nicht darum das das Verwerten Gefangener Fische barbarisch ist.
Nen kapitalen Hecht entnehmen und Essen, tue ich ja selbst regelmäßig genug.

Damit ist das Thema durch für mich.
So - aber wie gesagt bin ich jetzt hier raus.
Guten Rutsch euch Allen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



TobBok schrieb:


> Bin raus aus der Diskussion.



Schade, das mit den wegbrechenden Touristenströmen aus dem Ausland hätte wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich sondern vielleicht auch Anglerdemo interessiert.



TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber an die "Entnahmepraxis" zB in Ungarn denke - dann wird mir schlecht.



Soll jetzt aber keine Kritik an Euro-Aqua und Co sein, oder?



TobBok schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hatte man die Regeln mal deutlich verschärfter als sie es jetzt noch sind.



Noch schärfer als in Artikel 23 TSchV?



TobBok schrieb:


> sodass die Fische teilweise nur für Sekunden zum vermessen, *entharken* (und in einer fließenden Bewegung fürs Foto) das Wasser verlassen und nach Sekunden wieder im Wasser landen


  ????

Erstaunlich wie man mit dieser Methode ganze Abhakmatten voller Fische präsentieren kann, wie man es auch von bekannten Anglern aus UK immer noch sehen kann, ohne dass dort shitstorms losbrechen.



TobBok schrieb:


> Und die Annahme das C&R nicht gesellschaftsfähig sei, nehme ich nicht für voll.



Arlinghaus schon.



TobBok schrieb:


> Ich bin pro Liberalisierung des C&R, obwohl ich selbstgefangenen Fisch gerne esse.



Ich glaube die meisten hier wollen weder eine totale Entnahmepflicht noch das andere extrem, sondern eine liberalere Entscheidungsmöglichkeit, was mit gefangenen Fischen zu passieren hat.

Als ich noch ein junger Angler war, gab es diese Entscheidungsmöglichkeit noch und ich kam auch ganz ohne social media, Angelpresse etc. drauf, dass es keine gute Idee ist, jedem gefangenen Fisch und sei er auch noch so kapital unbedingt eins auf die Mütze zu geben.

Hab das aber nie groß öffentlich gemacht.

Dann kamen die ominösen Vorschriften und da wäre ich noch weniger versucht gewesen, solche Dinge im Netz breit zu treten.

Man kann natürlich die Wallerangler vom Bodensee als Märtyrer im Kampf für die gerechte Sache ansehen. Man kann aber auch glauben, dass es nicht sehr schlau war, was sie gemacht haben und keine positive Außenwirkung entfalten wird.

Ich hätte zwar durchaus nichts dagegen, wenn die Vorschriften wieder liberaler würden,



TobBok schrieb:


> Fortschritt lässt nicht auf Dauer aufhalten



aber so zuversichtlich wie du, bin ich bei der Richtung in die das gehen wird leider nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Dezember 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Wer Essen entnehmen möchte - nur zu.
> Es geht grade zB bei der Welsangelei dort um reines Zuschaustellen, der Konsum ist nachrangig.


Das ist bei der reinen Foto C&R Angelei auf Karpfen und Wels genau gleich. Von den Welsen aus den Wallercamps am Po und Ebro wird auch so gut wie nichts gegessen, da die alle zurück gehen. Verzehrfähiger Fisch verkommt bei beiden in gewissen Umfang, aber die Reaktionen sind verschieden. Die Assoziation mit Spielzeug und Sportgerät liegt schon nahe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Wenn es mal nur um sinnvolle Verwertung gehen würde, wäre das Ganze kein Problem für mich.
> Wer Essen entnehmen möchte - nur zu.
> Es geht grade zB bei der Welsangelei dort um reines Zuschaustellen, der Konsum ist nachrangig. Viel Fleisch wird einfach entsorgt.


Dafür hast du doch bestimmt brauchbare Quellen.  Ich habe über 10 Jahre in Ungarn gelebt und eins habe ich absolut nicht erlebt. 

Ich habe eimerweise handlange Weißfische in Fischsuppe verschwinden sehen. Die Durchschnittseinkommen der Landbevölkerung liegt bei unter 400 Euro,  die Arbeitslosigkeit ist riesig.

Da lässt man sich keine Proteinquelle entgehen.

Harcsapaprikas kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2019)

zwei Geständnisse - 1. Gesetze die gemacht wurden um bei unwissenden Spinnern auf Wählerstimmenfang zu gehen - gehen mir schon 
immer am Po vorbei .
                                2. ich bin schon seit Kindesbeinen ein Zurücksetzer warum soll ich einen lebensfähigen Fisch entnehmen 
den ich nicht verwerten will . 
Den ( wahrscheinlich ) größten Hecht meines Lebens habe ich beim Barschangeln erwischt und gleich im Wasser abgehakt - warum ?
weil s drei Tage davor schon Hecht ´zum Abendbrot gab .
Wenn ich etwas verbieten könnte wären es Vereine wie PETA und co.


----------



## Ollie (30. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, dann frage ich mich wirklich, welche Organisation sich für die Interessen der Angler in Deutschland einsetzt? Der DAFV scheint es ja nach überwiegendem Forumskonsens irgendwie nicht zu sein(?). Wir sollten PETrA und Konsorten mit vergleichbaren zwielichtigen Methoden nicht kampflos das Feld überlassen. Also, wenn kann und müsste man finanziell unterstützen?

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2019)

Ollie schrieb:


> Also, wenn kann und müsste man finanziell unterstützen?



Anglerdemo!

Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15 

Jürgen


----------



## Ollie (30. Dezember 2019)

@Taxidermist 

Das sieht gut aus!

Können wir das bitte für jedes Bundesland einführen?


----------



## fishhawk (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anglerdemo!



Da dürfte das Geld auch hinsichtlich Transparenz und Effektivität der Mittelverwendung besser investiert sein, als bei manchen NGOs.


----------



## sarre69 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich Berichte lese,  in denen Angler veklagt werden, weil sie enen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückgesett haben, dann wird mir jedesmal klar, wie verückt unsere deutsche Gesetzgebung ist. Mir macht es schon seit vielen Jahren keinen Spaß mehr in deutschen Gewässern zu angeln.

Hierzulande wird der Tierschutz (jedenfalls wenn es um das Angeln geht) höher gestellt als der Jugendschutz. Unsere Nachbarn aus Frankreich würden sich so etwas nicht bieten lassen. Kinder  und Jugendliche können dort für eine Taschengeld nen Jahresschein bekommen und so grundlegnde Erfahrungen in der Natur sammeln. Natürlich sollte der waidgerechte Umgang erlernt werden, keine Frage. Aber auch dieses Beispiel verdeutlicht meiner Meinung nach die gesetzliche Schieflage in unserem Land.

Schweine, Hühner und sonstige Tiere werden nachwievor in Massen und unter unwürdigen Bedingungen gehalten. in meiner Nachbarschaft stehen Pferde auf viel zu kleinen Weideflächen knietief im Schlamm und das schon den ganzen Winter. Und wir regen uns auf, wenn ein Angler seinen Ausnahmefang oder seinen Traumfisch fotografiert und postet.  Da wird dann geich von Trophäenjagd gesprochen, was aus meiner Sicht total überzogen ist. 

Es gibt zudem gute Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass  kapitale Fische nicht immer entnommen werden sollten. man beachte hierzu den Vortrag des deutschen Professors zum Thema C&R auf Youtube. 

Ich habe neulich an einer Fischerhütte die Aufnahmevoraussetzungen am scwarzen Brett gelesen. Da hieß es "solche Trophäenjäger " wolle man nicht im Verein haben, Hier werden Angler von Anglern stigmatisiert, weil sie ihre Fänge mit einem Bild dokumentieren. Solange wir uns nicht selbst den Rücken stärken, öffnen wir sogenannten "Tierschützern" alle Möglichkeiten, unser einzigartiges Hobby zu zerstören.

Eigentlich sehr schade!


----------



## TobBok (2. Januar 2020)

sarre69 schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich an einer Fischerhütte die Aufnahmevoraussetzungen am scwarzen Brett gelesen. Da hieß es "solche Trophäenjäger " wolle man nicht im Verein haben, Hier werden Angler von Anglern stigmatisiert, weil sie ihre Fänge mit einem Bild dokumentieren. Solange wir uns nicht selbst den Rücken stärken, öffnen wir sogenannten "Tierschützern" alle Möglichkeiten, unser einzigartiges Hobby zu zerstören.


+1.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



sarre69 schrieb:


> Und *wir* regen uns auf, wenn ein Angler seinen Ausnahmefang oder seinen Traumfisch fotografiert und postet.



Wen meinst du mit "wir"?

Also hier werden jede Menge Fotos hochgeladen ohne dass sich darüber jemand aufregt.

Aufreger wären ggf. entsprechende Kommentare zu den Bildern.



sarre69 schrieb:


> Es gibt zudem gute Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass kapitale Fische nicht immer entnommen werden sollten. man beachte hierzu den Vortrag des deutschen Professors zum Thema C&R auf Youtube.



Es gibt auch gute Gründe, dass nicht jeder Fische entnommen werden muss, egal wie groß oder klein er ist.  Dazu gibt es auch international viel Literatur und Erfahrung im Bestandsmanagement.

Kommt aber halt immer drauf an, was die jeweilige Rechtsordnung für betreffende Gewässer dazu sagt. 



sarre69 schrieb:


> Hier werden Angler von Anglern stigmatisiert, weil sie ihre Fänge mit einem Bild dokumentieren.



Das glaube ich weniger.

Ich glaube eher, es geht um die Außenwirkung von rechtswidrigem Verhalten.

Wenn ein Verein Gewässer in Pacht hat, dürfte es nicht in seinem Interesse liegen, wenn Mitglieder öfters wegen Anzeigen durch Verstöße gegen TschG oder Fischereiverordnung in den Medien auftauchen.

Paradebeispiel waren wohl die beiden Wallerangler vom Bodensee.  Wer denen nacheifern möchte, hat in den meisten Vereinen wohl schlechte Karten.

Gibt aber auch Vereine, die keine Mitglieder aufnehmen, die das Angeln nicht als Hobby, sondern als Zuerwerb betrachten. 



sarre69 schrieb:


> in meiner Nachbarschaft stehen Pferde auf viel zu kleinen Weideflächen knietief im Schlamm und das schon den ganzen Winter



Und was unternimmst du dagegen?

Laden die Besitzer diese Bilder dann auf Youtube hoch?


----------



## sarre69 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo fishhawk,

mag sein, dass du dich mit "WIR" nicht angeprochen fühlst, das ist gut.

Im beschiebenen Fall, den ich versucht habe darzustellen, handelt es sich bereits um ein "Stigma". Das hat nichts mit Glauben zu tun.

Die Rechtsordnung, die du angibst, muss man genauer betrachten. Da gibt es zunächst die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze, die den Rahmen vorgeben. Diese werden jedoch, als wenn das nicht schon genug wäre, durch viele Vereine weter verschärft. Oft unnötig, wie ich meine. Dies betrifft wohla auch das C&R. Vielleicht geschieht das bereits aus Angst vor Negativschlagzeilen. Mag sein.

Im Übrigen halte ich es so, dass ich Menschen direkt anspreche, wenn mich deren Verhalten derart irritiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ob es uns passt oder nicht, reines C&R, also das zum Angeln gehen ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht drin.
Allerdings ist dies, bei vernünftiger Anwendung schwer zu beweisen. Ich selbst gehe zwar nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, aber welchen Fisch ich entnehme, das entscheide schon noch ich. Und das ist bestimmt kein 65er Hecht oder 32 cm Forelle (obwohl beide über dem Mindestmaß bei uns liegen). Es sei denn, die wären stärker verletzt.
Was uns halt die meisten Probleme bereitet, ist der Fotografierwahn und das Veröffentlichen der Bilder. Unsinnigerweise vielleicht noch mit dem Hinweis versehen, dass der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.
"Geniesst und schweigt" wäre da meist verünftiger. Dass das Tierschutzgesetz bei uns in Deutschland dahingehend zu Gunsten von C&R abgeändert wird, werden wir nicht erleben, egal, wie alt wir sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jürgen57 (2. Januar 2020)

Das ist eben das Problem, dieses zur Schau stellen. 
Man gibt diesen sogenannten Tierrechtler nur Futter.


----------



## TobBok (2. Januar 2020)

In anderen Ländern werden deutlich mehr Bilder gemacht, auf denen Fische "zur Schau gestellt" werden. In diesen Ländern haben die Tierrechtler keine Durchschlagskraft. Beide Dinge hängen also nicht kausal zusammen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2020)

TobBok schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern werden deutlich mehr Bilder gemacht, auf denen Fische "zur Schau gestellt" werden. In diesen Ländern haben die Tierrechtler keine Durchschlagskraft. Beide Dinge hängen also nicht kausal zusammen.



Doch , in Deutschland hängen sie zusammen, hier ist es Mainstream (leider).
und so lange wir keine echte Lobby und Interessenvertretung haben, wird es wohl eher schlimmer als besser werden


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2020)

TobBok schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern werden deutlich mehr Bilder gemacht, auf denen Fische "zur Schau gestellt" werden. In diesen Ländern haben die Tierrechtler keine Durchschlagskraft. Beide Dinge hängen also nicht kausal zusammen.



Hallo,

doch, hängt damit zusammen, dass z. B. in Österreich (vermutlich in anderen Ländern mitunter auch), wie schon erwähnt, das Tierschutzgesetz nicht für die Angelei gilt.
Bei uns aber schon und das bekommen wir da nicht mehr raus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> doch, hängt damit zusammen, dass z. B. in Österreich (vermutlich in anderen Ländern mitunter auch), wie schon erwähnt, das Tierschutzgesetz nicht für die Angelei gilt.
> Bei uns aber schon und das bekommen wir da nicht mehr raus.
> ...



Naja, in Österreich ist deshalb die Welt für Angler auch nicht segenreicher. Habe ja schon mal geschrieben, dass ein internationales Hechtfischen 2020, an dem ich mit Kumpel als Bootsteam teilnehmen möchte, immer noch nicht bestätigt wurde wegen Tierrechtsprotest.

Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt!

Petri
Toni
.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Naja, in Österreich ist deshalb die Welt für Angler auch nicht segenreicher. Habe ja schon mal geschrieben, dass ein internationales Hechtfischen 2020, an dem ich mit Kumpel als Bootsteam teilnehmen möchte, immer noch nicht bestätigt wurde wegen Tierrechtsprotest.
> 
> Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sicher ist da auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Aber in Österreich kann kein Angler wegen C&R belangt werden. Da eben das dortige Tierschutzgesetz nicht für die Angelei gilt (für die Jagd auch nicht).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Luzifer78 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo



Ich weiß ich bin relativ neu hier aber hierzu möchte ich mich auch gerne äußern.

Ich persönlich kenne 3 Arten von Anglern.

Nummer 1

fangen alles und nehmen wirklich alles mit.

Nummer 2

erfreuen sich an der Natur fangen denn Fisch denn sie verwerten können und ihnen fällt auch mal aus Tollpatschigkeit der eine oder andere Fisch wieder zurück ins Wasser .

Nummer 3

und zum Schluss noch die Angler die ans Wasser gehen mit einer Fotoausrüstung die einem Profi in nichts nachsteht. Tonnen von Bollies im Wasser versenken um denn größten Fisch zu fangen mit ihm eine Foto Season zu veranstalten und dann wieder freizulassen. Später wird dann in jedem Sozialen Netzwerk sein Fang präsentiert um ein wenig Ruhm zu erhaschen oder damit auch noch Geld zu verdienen.



Ich selber zähle mich zu Nummer 2

Aber finde die Gesetze stellenweise auch zu übertrieben und würde mich auch über ein Entnahmefenster freuen damit der Fischbestand sich selber besser regulieren kann.

Ich gebe auch zu das ich und auch viele aus meinen Bekanntenkreis auch mal das eine oder andere Foto von dem Fang machen. Das geht aber Handy raus klack und dann weiter.



Klar muss man auch für die Angler Nummer 3 mal die Lanze brechen sie haben Abharkmatten und auch Sani Kits für Fische sie versuchen alles um denn Fisch nicht zu verletzen.



Wenn ich mir aber das Foto anschaue was hier denn Stein des Anstoßes gibt dann hat sie die Strafe verdient. Ich zähl sie zu Angler Nummer 3.



an Alle die Sagen C&R sollte in der heutigen Zeit erlaubt werden dann sage ich Jaein warum Jaein ja es sollte möglich sein Fehlfänge ohne Strafe wieder freizulassen Bsp. Ich angel mit Wurm auf Aal habe aber einen Karpfen dran zb ich mag aber Karpfen überhaupt nicht.

Aber wer gezielt auf Karpfen angelt sollte und eine Karpfen fängt sollte ihn auch verwerten.



Man stelle sich in dem Fall einfach nur mal vor der Spieß wird umgedreht du als Angler wirst ins Wasser gezogen wirst unter Wasser auf eine super weiche Matratze gelegt in aller Ruhe vermessen gewogen und dann noch mehrere Fotos von dir geschossen (in Pose oder auch nur so)

Ich glaube nicht das es einem Angler und dessen Lunge so gut tun würde.



mfg


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber in Österreich kann kein Angler wegen C&R belangt werden



Da wäre ich mich nicht ganz so sicher. Das kommt dann halt auf die Rechtslage der jeweiligen Bundesländer an, was die in ihren Fischereigesetzen/Verordnungen so stehen haben. . 




TobBok schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern werden deutlich mehr Bilder gemacht, auf denen Fische "zur Schau gestellt" werden.



Weil dort halt eine andere Rechtslage herrscht, also auch kein Angriffspunkt.

Aber auch im Ausland kann man wegen eines Fotos Ärger kriegen, z.B. wenn man die Regeln beim Zurücksetzen missachtet.

Nicht überall dürfen z.B. releaste Fische außerhalb des Wassers abgehakt und fotografiert werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

in Slowenien gibt es Gewässer, dort dürfen die Fische nur im Wasser fotografiert und natürlich auch abgehakt werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Slowenien gibt es Gewässer, dort dürfen die Fische nur im Wasser fotografiert und natürlich auch abgehakt werden.
> 
> ...



Außer ich zahle bei Fang 150 Euro mehr, dann darf ich den Huchen entnehmen. ...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Außer ich zahle bei Fang 150 Euro mehr, dann darf ich den Huchen entnehmen. ...



Für das Foto eines toten Fisches würde man wohl auch in D keine Anzeige riskieren, höchstens für das, was davor passiert sein könnte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Verstehe deine Antwort auf mein  Slowenienpost nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

es geht darum, ob man für ein Fischfoto angezeigt werden könnte oder nicht.

In dem genannten Beispiel würde man wahrscheinlich  weder in Slowenien noch in D ne Anzeige riskieren, wenn  der Huchen zuvor ordnungsgemäß gefangen und getötet worden wäre.

Für das Foto eines lebenden Huchen außerhalb des Wassers könnte man ggf. in beiden Ländern Ärger kriegen, wenn auch aus verschiedenen Gründen.


----------



## TobBok (2. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Doch , in Deutschland hängen sie zusammen, hier ist es Mainstream (leider).
> und so lange wir keine echte Lobby und Interessenvertretung haben, wird es wohl eher schlimmer als besser werden


Das die Dinge so in Deutschland sind, ist mir klar. Sonst hätte ich nicht das 'in anderen Ländern' dazu geschrieben. Allerdings müsste auch in diesem Ländern, wenn man der Logik zu Ende folgt, dass das reine 'zur Schau stellen' schuld ist, auch eine Verschärfung der Regeln dort zu beobachten sein, wenn dies das Problem wäre. Die ursprünglichste (das Wort ist hier besonders von Bedeutung) Ursache für permanente Verschärfungen ist demnach eine Andere.
Darum ging es bei der Aussage, also eher ums Grundsätzliche als ums die jetzige (auch rechtliche) Situation in Deutschland.

Aber ich denke meine Position zu der Sache kennt ihr jetzt. Ich wünsche euch noch ein fröhliches Diskutieren.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



TobBok schrieb:


> wenn man der Logik zu Ende folgt, dass das reine 'zur Schau stellen' schuld ist, auch eine Verschärfung der Regeln dort zu beobachten sein, wenn dies das Problem wäre



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es  zwischen diesen Ländern keine kulturellen Unterschiede gibt, die Bevölkerung gleich tickt und die politischen Strömungen ähnlich sind, dann könnte das durchaus so sein.

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als sich in D Öffentlichkeit und Medien nicht  für einen zurückgesetzten Fisch interessiert haben.

Dann ging plötzlich der Medienzirkus (Monitor) los, dann kamen verschärfte Gesetze/Verordnungen und dann zogen auch die Verbände/Vereine nach.

Ich hoffe das bleibt anderen Ländern erspart.


----------



## Vanner (2. Januar 2020)

Luzifer78 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich in dem Fall einfach nur mal vor der Spieß wird umgedreht du als Angler wirst ins Wasser gezogen wirst unter Wasser auf eine super weiche Matratze gelegt in aller Ruhe vermessen gewogen und dann noch mehrere Fotos von dir geschossen (in Pose oder auch nur so)
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das es einem Angler und dessen Lunge so gut tun würde.



Da hat PETRA aber schon deutliche Spuren bei dir hinterlassen, Respekt.


----------



## Luzifer78 (2. Januar 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Da hat PETRA aber schon deutliche Spuren bei dir hinterlassen, Respekt.



Das hatt nicts mit Peta zu tun. Aber auch ein Fisch ist ein Lebewesen genauso wie ein Mensch und wenn ich einen Fange dann lass ich ihn schnellstmöglich wieder frei oder töte ihn damit er sich nicht quällen muss Lebewesen ist Lebewesen.

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

Was definiert eigentlich eine terroristische Vereinigung, von ihrer Zielsetzung und Vorsatz her?


----------



## rippi (2. Januar 2020)

Luzifer78 schrieb:


> Das hatt nicts mit Peta zu tun. Aber auch ein Fisch ist ein Lebewesen genauso wie ein Mensch und wenn ich einen Fange dann lass ich ihn schnellstmöglich wieder frei oder töte ihn damit er sich nicht quällen muss Lebewesen ist Lebewesen.
> 
> mfg


Schön für dich, aber du weißt nicht ob du den Fisch quälst oder nicht, ich denke, dass die meisten Fische sehr gerne fotografiert werden. Demnach hast du Unrecht und verwährst den Fischen ihren Spaß. Grausam finde ich das. Ich würde mich schämen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Für das Foto eines lebenden Huchen außerhalb des Wassers könnte man ggf. in beiden Ländern Ärger kriegen, wenn auch aus verschiedenen Gründen.



Wie lässt sich der Zustand eines Fisches, ob lebendig oder tot, auf einem Foto feststellen?


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich der Zustand eines Fisches, ob lebendig oder tot, auf einem Foto feststellen?



Laut Vorschriften und co an der Augenstellung,....Auge geht nach unten = Fisch lebt,....Auge steht gerade = fisch tot...so lernen wir es auch Prüflingen..ist nicht von meinem Mist gewachsen...De. halt


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Januar 2020)

Hi Kollegen, ein Vorschlag 
Könnte man es in zukunft nicht einfach so machen, das beim Foto vom kapitale Fisch nicht dabeisteht "der Fisch wurde wieder schonend zurückgesetzt" sondern jeder schreibt den selben Text:"Der Fisch wurde natürlich dem Gesetz entsprechend einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt".
Und bei videos wird halt das zurücksetzen rausgeschnitten.
Jeder von uns weiß, was damit gemeint ist, und PETA soll erst mal beweisen, dass der Fisch noch gelebt hat.
Manche machen's halt ihren Gegnern auch sehr einfach, zb. die Bodensee Wallerangler.
Einfach mal mehr nachdenken vor dem posten.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## rippi (2. Januar 2020)

Man sollte gar nichts dazu schreiben oder sagen, weil das auch voll egal ist und andere nicht zu interessieren brauch, was mit gefangenen Fischen geschieht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Januar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Laut Vorschriften und co an der Augenstellung,....Auge geht nach unten = Fisch lebt,....Auge steht gerade = fisch tot...so lernen wir es auch Prüflingen..ist nicht von meinem Mist gewachsen...De. halt



Meine Schleien haben einen Silberblick.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2020)

Es lebe die Bildnachbearbeitung ala Gimp oder Photoshop.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



rippi schrieb:


> Man sollte gar nichts dazu schreiben oder sagen, weil das auch voll egal ist *und andere nicht zu interessieren brauch, *was mit gefangenen Fischen geschieht.



Ich glaube schon, einen gewissen Lernprozess beobachten zu können.  Zumindest sind die früher üblichen Kommentare wie "schwimmt der wieder?" hier weitgehend verschwunden.

Und der Angler mit seinem 2,21m Wels aus dem Rhein hat ja auch ganz schnell widerrufen und zu seiner Entlastung plötzlich gefrorenes Welsfilet aus seiner Kühltruhe präsentiert.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls,  dass  es in 2020 nicht wieder zu ähnlichen Vorfällen kommt.


----------

